# Cigar Pass/PIF Master List



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Hello all my fellow cigar fanatics!

As I was browsing through the recent posts today it struck me that since there are so many different Passes/PIFs going on at any one time, it might be helpful to newbs and FOGs alike to have a master list of all the various ones that you can participate in. Below will be the more common ones I know of, and for each PIF/Pass I will list the Name, Basic Concept, Prerequisites, and a direct link to the Thread.

I will be listing the occasional/seasonal/special passes, but will annotate that they aren't currently running.

If you know of any more that should be added to the list, please help out and contribute with all of the same info.

Cheers, and stay smoky! :vs_cool:

*Cigar Pass/PIF Master List*

1. *Noobie Sampler Trade*

Concept: Newbs conduct a direct trade with a seasoned member
Prerequisites: Under 3 Months on Forum; PM Privileges Required; No Minimum Trade Feedback Needed
Thread Link: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pif-s-maw-s/181193-noobie-sampler-trade-a.html

2. *Noob Pay It Forward*

Concept: Newbs participate in a 5-member circular pay-it-foward trade
Prerequisites: Under 6 Months on Forum; PM Privileges Required; No Minimum Trade Feedback Needed
Thread Link: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pif-s-maw-s/167703-noob-pif-a.html

3. *KinksDale Box Pass*

Concept: Members take/put cigars from a box, keeping the retail value of the box at/near $100
Prerequisites: Minimum 30 Days and 30 Posts On Forum; No Minimum Trade Feedback Needed
Thread Link: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...dale-100-box-pass-fka-rolling-pif-pass-a.html

4. *Non-Cuban Make a Wish 2.0*

Concept: Members volunteer to "fulfill a wish" from a posted list; upon mailing the fulfilled wish, that member is now eligible to post their own "wish list."
Prerequisites: PM Privileges Required; No Minimum Trade Feedback Needed
Thread Link: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pif-s-maw-s/254354-nc-make-wish-maw-2-0-a.html

5. *Holiday Exchange* *_Seasonal_

Concept: Secret Santa Style Trade
Prerequisites: PM Privileges Required; One (1) Positive Trade Feedback Required
Thread Link: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/279682-holiday-exchange-2018-a.html

6. *"Boutique" Pass* *_Seasonal/Occasional_

Concept: Rolling Pass Box; members take/put "boutique" or hard-to-find cigars and then send to the next member.
Prerequisites: PM Privileges Required; Five (5) Positive Trade Feedback Required
Thread Link: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-passes/279978-2019-boutique-pass-a.html


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Updated to include the new (and awesome) Cigar and Jerky Pass! Thanks for suggesting such an awesome pass, @Bigjohn; and thank you for getting the ball rolling on it, @TexaSmoke!

*Cigar Pass/PIF Master List*

*1. Noobie Sampler Trade*
- Concept: Newbs conduct a direct trade with a seasoned member
- Prerequisites: Under 3 Months on Forum; PM Privileges Required; No Minimum Trade Feedback Needed
- Thread Link: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pif-s-maw-s/181193-noobie-sampler-trade-a.html

*2. Noob Pay It Forward*
- Concept: Newbs participate in a 5-member circular pay-it-foward trade
- Prerequisites: Under 6 Months on Forum; PM Privileges Required; No Minimum Trade Feedback Needed
- Thread Link: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pif-s-maw-s/167703-noob-pif-a.html

*3. KinksDale Box Pass*
- Concept: Members take/put cigars from a box, keeping the retail value of the box at/near $100
- Prerequisites: Minimum 30 Days and 30 Posts On Forum; No Minimum Trade Feedback Needed
- Thread Link: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...dale-100-box-pass-fka-rolling-pif-pass-a.html

*4. Non-Cuban Make a Wish 2.0*
- Concept: Members volunteer to "fulfill a wish" from a posted list; upon mailing the fulfilled wish, that member is now eligible to post their own "wish list."
- Prerequisites: PM Privileges Required; No Minimum Trade Feedback Needed
- Thread Link: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pif-s-maw-s/254354-nc-make-wish-maw-2-0-a.html

*5. Holiday Exchange* _*Seasonal_
- Concept: Secret Santa Style Trade
- Prerequisites: PM Privileges Required; One (1) Positive Trade Feedback Required
- Thread Link: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/279682-holiday-exchange-2018-a.html

*6. "Boutique" Pass* _*Seasonal/Occasional_
- Concept: Rolling Pass Box; members take/put "boutique" or hard-to-find cigars and then send to the next member.
- Prerequisites: PM Privileges Required; Five (5) Positive Trade Feedback Required
- Thread Link: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-passes/279978-2019-boutique-pass-a.html

*7. Cigar and Jerky Pass* _*Occasional_
- Concept: Rolling Pass Box; members take/put quality cigars that can be selected by any future pass recipient; participants also add a bit of good local (not mass produced/grocery store) jerky that is meant for the next recipient of the pass.
- Prerequisites: 3 months on Puff Required; Five (5) Positive Trade Feedback Required
- Thread Link: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-passes/280564-cigar-jerky-pass-a.html


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Great resource for the new folks for sure.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Good reminder for us old folks as well lol. Thanks


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This will help as a source.... remember that all who are involved in these passes are on the honor system where "feedback" scores do provide some checks. While these Passes are not Moderator run we do keep an eye out and will show guidance and advice when warranted for the smooth running of operation. In the past there had been some problematic issues come up and miscommunication ensued.... this can be mitigated with good communication and up-to-date phone numbers and addresses so that discrepancies are kept to a minimum. 

Passes are successful when they are idiot proof.... or as close to as possible.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

huffer33 said:


> Great resource for the new folks for sure.





Olecharlie said:


> Good reminder for us old folks as well lol. Thanks


Thanks to you both!



Cigary said:


> This will help as a source.... remember that all who are involved in these passes are on the honor system where "feedback" scores do provide some checks. While these Passes are not Moderator run we do keep an eye out and will show guidance and advice when warranted for the smooth running of operation. In the past there had been some problematic issues come up and miscommunication ensued.... this can be mitigated with good communication and up-to-date phone numbers and addresses so that discrepancies are kept to a minimum.
> 
> Passes are successful when they are idiot proof.... or as close to as possible.


Those are very good points that I neglected to include in the preface to listing the info about the passes. Having seen the problems in one instance myself, I should have thought to include that info.


----------



## Docv_73 (Nov 18, 2018)

This is great. Thanks for putting it together.


----------

